# Elements of a Successful Interview FREE



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Elements of a Successful Interview
November 14-16, 2011

The goal of this course is to provide the investigator with the knowledge and skills to develop and conduct successful information-gathering for all aspects of criminal investigations. The concepts of interviewing and interrogation come packaged in many different forms and under many different names in today's law enforcement training environment. This class brings these elements to the forefront and when applied interactively with ongoing experience, it will enable the participants to greatly increase their success rate for information evaluation. Course Length: 3 days (24 hours)

Course Objectives 
• To gain or update skills needed for information-gathering from subjects involved in a crime. 
• To obtain truthful information. 
• To identify interview guidelines. 
• To learn to establish a normal baseline and search for changes in behavior. 
• To use verbal analysis for listening. 
• To use behavioral analysis. 
• To design interrogation plans.

PRE-REGISTRATION IS REQUIRED
(ELEMENTS OF A SUCCESSFUL INTERVIEW) 
Please register only if you are very confident you can attend. Failing to show up for training once you are registered may cause others to miss this important opportunity. If you are unable to attend, please notify us as soon as possible so that your seat can be filled by another student.
INSTRUCTORS: This training is provided by the Multijurisdictional Counterdrug Task Force Training Program, a division of the Center for Public Safety Innovation at St. Petersburg College

LOCATION: NESPIN, 124 Grove St., Ste. 105, Franklin, MA 02038
DATE: November 14-16, 2011

TIME: 8:30 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.

COST: There is no charge for this class. (Meals and hotels are your responsibility).

CONTACT: Rick Flood, Training Coordinator at 800-343-5682 x 217

REGISTER VIA: Fax: 508-528-5184 
Mail: 124 Grove St., Ste. 105, Franklin, MA 02038
E-mail: [email protected]

Name______________________________________________Rank_______________________ 
(please print legibly)

Agency_______________________________________________________________________

Address______________________________________________________________________

City/State/Zip__________________________________________________________________

Telephone #____________________________________________________________________

*Email Address:_________________________________________________________________
(mandatory) (please print legibly)

*You will be notified by E-mail if you are in the class. For security reasons, only those individuals having a confirmed advance registration will be admitted to the training. Departmental identification will be required at check-in.

NESPIN/RISS member agencies will be given priority in registering for this class. Non-Members will be allowed into the class only after member agencies have secured a seat.

Space is limited - Early Registration is advised!

--------------------------


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Just got an email, class is full but if interested apply to be put on a waiting list.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Shit, this sounds like a good one.


----------

